# Pet frog as gift no papers?????



## JoshMVG (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi guys just wondering if ne body knows what happens if im given a frog from somebody that is not licensed
Can i get it registered or will i have to give it up
it cannot be released as it was a fruit shop rescue so locality unknown
any advice would be appreciated
by the way i do hold a reptile and amphibian AKL


----------



## jinin (Oct 26, 2009)

Contact who you got it off and if they have a licence give it back to them until you get a licence, is that allright to do?


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a license they dont


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 26, 2009)

What state are you in and what species of frog? Some species you won't require a license depending on your state.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 26, 2009)

You can ring FATS or SOFAR, they usually take in frogs brought in via fruit/ veggie deliveries i believe


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 26, 2009)

Im in nsw, all frogs require license
not sure what type yet think from description its a perons

THanks bearded lady
iv got fats number by i think sofar is closer to me do you have their contacts

has any body had personal experience with this matter?

ne one?

Anybody know what happens to the frogs that are handed in to SOFAR/FATS


----------



## lynfrog (Oct 26, 2009)

ask them what they do.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Oct 26, 2009)

What type of frog? 

I'm not condoning this, but if its one frog and one off keep it hush hush and give it a good home. Any frog group are just going to dish it out to one of their members and NPWS will either let you keep it, confiscate it and dish it out in a raffle or kill it. 

Sometimes things like this happen, and it isn't in the best interests of frogs at the moment to go releasing them somewhere they didn't come from with the fungal diseases getting around. So keep it or make the decision to let NPWS do what they want.


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks mcouglhin 
ill goin to ask NPWS its not worth losing my collection over

sorry i think it is perons tree frog


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey mate sorry i just had a look at this thread again. Here is some info on sofar and what they do in regards in rescued frogs etc

Frog and Reptile Rescue Service

Hope it helps


----------



## Jimbobulan (Oct 27, 2009)

Just read the frog rescue site and it sounds like you might be able to keep it after 8 weeks if its not sick or deseased or something, providing you have a license of course.


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks iv rung SOFAR, all sorted
Thanks everyone


----------

